# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  hartprobleem?

## somebody

Ik heb al langer dan een jaar , vrijwel dagelijks soms wat steken of n prikkel of doffe lichte pijn in mn linkerborst of is t lager mn hart? Ik maak me daar zorgen over wat t kan zijn wil iig dingen voorkomen of niet onverwachts daardoor toch ineens infarct krijgen.
Er is wel s naar geluisterd maar geen onregelmatigheden te horen. Ook bloeddruk oke. 
Ik denk daarom zelf maar verder wat het kan zijn eer ik terugga of het moet erger worden ondertussen..

Ik rook niet maar qua omgeving rook je soms mee (en er is luchtvervuiling genoeg)
Soms lichte steken in mn maag.niet per se tegelijkertijd met de steken rondom hart/borst
Bij stress wordt de steken in rond mn hart/borst erger.
Bij rust/ of in bed liggend voel ik het ook wel..
Geen erger last bij inspanning of vlak daarna..
(Geen andere pijnklachten zoals uitstraling naar linkerarm)
Ik heb de diane pil van 2006 t/m 2012 gebruikt (trombose gevaar etc?), gebruik geen andere pil meer (gesteriliseerd) 
gebruik nu geen ander medicatie.tussen 2008 en 2009 wel seroquel gebruikt
Veel aan stress blootgesteld geweest vooral tussen 2002 tot heden...met ergere pieken afgelopen 4 jaar, ik voelde toen wel de hartklachten opkomen.
Ik heb wel s gelezen dat stress een bepaalde cholestoral kan aanmaken/verhogen, kan dat vast gaan zitten in aders zoals bv rondom het hart?

En als t dichtslibbing is...van aders door genoemde oorzaken bijv, hoe verminder je dat dan/ kan dat? 

tot zover.
Ik hoop dat iemand meer weet of kan meedenken..alvast bedankt

----------

